# Was haltet ihr von Halloween?



## Rappi (30. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend!

Wenn ihr in letzter Zeit mal einen Fuß in ein Kaufhaus gesetzt habt, dann wird euch vielleicht aufgefallen sein, dass Halloween so stark vermarket wird wie noch nie. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor, dass dem so ist.
Natürlich weiß ich, dass dieses Fest eine Tradition, besonders in anderen Ländern, hat, aber dennoch kommt es mir so vor, als ob die Industrie hier ein weiteres Fest als ,,Mainstream" etablieren will. Und wenn ich so die Leute an den Kassen sehe, die massenweise Schokokürbisse etc. kaufen, so scheint dieser Plan aufzugehen.
Nun meine Frage:

Was haltet ihr von diesem Fest? Denkt ihr ebenfalls, dass der Kommerz bei diesem Fest langsam Überhand nimmt?


----------



## Flutura (30. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, Halloween... als es hier in Deutschland angefangen hat, bin ich damals auch oft genug mitrumgelaufen...
Inzwischen ist die Leidenschaft natuerlich ein bisschen abgeflaut, aber wer was gegen Spinnen- und Fledermausdeko hat, ist eh bei mir falsch xD


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

Halloween gibt es hier ja eigentlich net ><
Aber sonst:
KOMMERZ mehr auch net


----------



## Rhokan (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag es in dem Sinne das ich mir schon extra scharfe Gummibärchen gekauft habe fals die wieder bei mir klingeln *teuflisch lach*


----------



## Flutura (30. Oktober 2008)

Naja, Suessigkeiten bekommen eh nur die Kinder von den Nachbarn...
Und falls wieder jemand klingelt macht mein Maenne wieder auf. Wie eindrucksvoll doch so weisse Kontaktlinsen und weisse Schminke sein koennen >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dazu noch die Groesse von fast zwei Metern...


----------



## Mondryx (30. Oktober 2008)

Halloween ist mir total egal. Werde morgen zwar auf eine Halloween Party gehen, aber auch nur, da ich dort mit meinen Freunden Party machen kann. Das nervigste an diesem "Fest" sind aber die kleinen nervigen Bälger die sturm klingen und einem dann die geliebten Süßigkeiten abluchsen wollen. Die bleiben schön bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2008)

ich leg mich mal morgen wieder mitm wasserschlauch hinter die hecke hehe und wennse kommen spritz ich sie nass naja denen vergehts dieses jahr wieder


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich leg mich mal morgen wieder mitm wasserschlauch hinter die hecke hehe und wennse kommen spritz ich sie nass naja denen vergehts dieses jahr wieder


rofl :>
also halloween ist mir egal, die kinder die klingeln nerven aber.
ich verwende trotzdem nicht LoD´s Methode^^
rhokans find ich besser^^


----------



## Saytan (30. Oktober 2008)

Hmm lasst uns doch so ne Zombie pest wie in wow machen nur mit süßigkeiten und dan ...muahahahaahahhhaah!


Zombie Invasion inc!


----------



## Tabuno (30. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich leg mich mal morgen wieder mitm wasserschlauch hinter die hecke hehe und wennse kommen spritz ich sie nass naja denen vergehts dieses jahr wieder


lol
naja halloween is für mich wie jeder andere tag


----------



## Avyn (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin Samstag zu einer Halloween-Party eingeladen... ja ich weiß das ist nen Tag zuspät
Eigentlich ist es für uns nur ein weiterer Grund zu feiern und verrücktes Zeug zu machen.... ich freu mich drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab halloween gerne. betreibe morgen unmengen an vandalismus yeah!
pfefferspray haben wir auch. das wird genial^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Ich hab halloween gerne. betreibe morgen unmengen an vandalismus yeah!
> pfefferspray haben wir auch. das wird genial^^


hehe das wär auch was für meine aktion .... hmm pfefferspray die werden nie wieder klingeln (alles nur scherz obwohl ichs gern wirklcih gern mal machen würde diese drecks blagen ich will zocken und ned dauerend türaufmachen und mir die sch.. anhören -.-)


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

schaff dir nen grossen hund an und den lässte im garten dann haste solche probs nie mehr


----------



## Thront (30. Oktober 2008)

ach, halloween, 4 july, veterans day, labor day, alles + noch mehr denn wir brauchens doch!

brauche... mehr... input ! ! !


----------



## Exo1337 (31. Oktober 2008)

Is eigtl vor llem Kommerz aber kp hab ich nie damit befasst an Halloween hat immer mein Opa Geburtstag...


----------



## Tupac 2 (31. Oktober 2008)

ES IST KACKE ist ja amy Feierer tag wie so solte wir den Feiern? Pfffff^^ XD


und die Kinder Nerven ^^ nur vote für Verbietet dir kinder XD (scherzt)


----------



## Klunker (31. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> ES IST KACKE ist ja amy Feierer tag wie so solte wir den Feiern? Pfffff^^ XD
> 
> 
> und die Kinder Nerven ^^ nur vote für Verbietet dir kinder XD (scherzt)



Soweit ich weiß, wurde Halloween hauptsächlich in Irland gefeiert und wurde dann von Auswanderen in die USA gebracht =)

Und ja einzig und allein die Kinder nerven -.-


----------



## Qonix (31. Oktober 2008)

Wieder mal etwas wo die Grosskonzerne gedacht habe sie können in EUropa noch merh Kohle scheffeln.


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Solange ich nicht von kleinen ,,Monstern" belästigt werde, stört es mich nicht.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Oktober 2008)

"Zum Glück" war ich shcon zu alt um um mich als Kind aktiv bei Halloween zu beteiligen. Ich habe ich damals lieber bei anderen "heidnischen" Gebräuchen beteiligt, wie Klausenntreiben oder dem Funken.
Und zu einer netten Party eignet der Tag sich ja allemal und nerviger als Fasching, Sternsinger oder Neujahrsbläßer finde ich es jetzt auch nicht. Was aber vielleicht auch daran liegen kann dass sich bei uns nur wenige Kinder auf den Raubzug machen (Nur ein einziges Mal im letzten Jahr, falls ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe).


----------



## vickie (31. Oktober 2008)

Totale Amerikanisierung.....
Der Trend ist in den letzen 10Jahren immer mehr rüber geschwappt und seit 3 Jahren geht das ja jetzt mit dem blöden Bon Bongs sammeln los.......

Das einzig Positive an der ganzen Geschichte ist ja nur das am 31.10 immer überall große Partys stattfinden und man sich mit Freunden einen recht lustigen Abend machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Endeffekt ist es aber nur für Gastronomen und den Markt interessant da die sich an uns, bzw den Leuten die feiern gehn, bereichern.....
Meinetwegen könnte es aber auch abgeschafft werden.

Ach und noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liebe Eltern lasst eure Kinder doch nicht alle zwischen 18 und 20 Uhr alleine auf die dunkle Straße gehn.
1. Nerven sie uns und 2. kann immer mal was passieren.
Denn an allen anderen Tagen erlaubt ihr das ja auch nicht!!!


----------



## vickie (31. Oktober 2008)

Totale Amerikanisierung.....
Der Trend ist in den letzen 10Jahren immer mehr rüber geschwappt und seit 3 Jahren geht das ja jetzt mit dem blöden Bon Bongs sammeln los.......

Das einzig Positive an der ganzen Geschichte ist ja nur das am 31.10 immer überall große Partys stattfinden und man sich mit Freunden einen recht lustigen Abend machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Endeffekt ist es aber nur für Gastronomen und den Markt interessant da die sich an uns, bzw den Leuten die feiern gehn, bereichern.....
Meinetwegen könnte es aber auch abgeschafft werden.

Ach und noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liebe Eltern lasst eure Kinder doch nicht alle zwischen 18 und 20 Uhr alleine auf die dunkle Straße gehn.
1. Nerven sie uns und 2. kann immer mal was passieren.
Denn an allen anderen Tagen erlaubt ihr das ja auch nicht!!!


----------



## vickie (31. Oktober 2008)

Totale Amerikanisierung.....
Der Trend ist in den letzen 10Jahren immer mehr rüber geschwappt und seit 3 Jahren geht das ja jetzt mit dem blöden Bon Bongs sammeln los.......

Das einzig Positive an der ganzen Geschichte ist ja nur das am 31.10 immer überall große Partys stattfinden und man sich mit Freunden einen recht lustigen Abend machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Endeffekt ist es aber nur für Gastronomen und den Markt interessant da die sich an uns, bzw den Leuten die feiern gehn, bereichern.....
Meinetwegen könnte es aber auch abgeschafft werden.

Ach und noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liebe Eltern lasst eure Kinder doch nicht alle zwischen 18 und 20 Uhr alleine auf die dunkle Straße gehn.
1. Nerven sie uns und 2. kann immer mal was passieren.
Denn an allen anderen Tagen erlaubt ihr das ja auch nicht!!!


----------



## vickie (31. Oktober 2008)

Was ist das!?
1x auf Antworten gedrückt und 3 Posts oO


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

halloween hat besonders in deutschland/schweiz keine bedeutung.
In amerika war das schon viel früher

hierzulande isses mehr komerzfest ..
und naja .. die kleinen kinder mit süsses oder saures .. najo xD 
war als kind ja gute idee viele süssigkeiten zu holen
und nun isses gutes fest und guter grund lange aufzubleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so bis 4uhr oder so


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

Lag-Doppelpost-menno


----------



## Ben86rockt (31. Oktober 2008)

Mhhh ist doch ok nen neuer Grund zum saufen, und kleine Kinder zu erschrecken.....^^


----------



## Minastirit (31. Oktober 2008)

jop aber wie gesagt nur kommerz ..
verkaufe sinnlosen mist
bäh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn du zuhause bist mit freundin oder so ... ring ring ring .. WTF nerf mich nicht doofes kind^^

besonders wenn du ihnen nix geben willst .. wie die einem so gewalltig auf die ... gehen können


----------



## Tabuno (31. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hehe das wär auch was für meine aktion .... hmm pfefferspray die werden nie wieder klingeln (alles nur scherz obwohl ichs gern wirklcih gern mal machen würde diese drecks blagen ich will zocken und ned dauerend türaufmachen und mir die sch.. anhören -.-)


jo genau diesen auswendiggelernten spruch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (31. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jop aber wie gesagt nur kommerz ..
> verkaufe sinnlosen mist
> bäh
> 
> ...




Das ist nur eine frage von der menge des Kunstblutes dann laufen sie schon schreiend weg.... muhahahahaha


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Oktober 2008)

Naja... es stimmt zwar, das es heutzutage vorallem in den USA gefeiert wird aber der Ursprung des festes kommt definitiv aus dem Alten Europa sprich Irland wobei dazu noch das keltische Fest Samhain auch als "mit-Ursprung" gehandelt wird, ist aber umstritten... ich Feier Samhain ^^


----------



## Manoroth (31. Oktober 2008)

die kids nerven mciha cuh aba dafür hats ja partys. wider n grund mehr zu saufen^^


----------



## shadow24 (31. Oktober 2008)

so,nochmal zur Herkunft...wiki sagtas Wort „Halloween“, in älterer Schreibweise „Hallowe’en“, ist eine Kontraktion des Wortes „All Hallows’ Even“ (Allerheiligenabend). Wie auch bei Heiligabend ist der Vorabend des Festtages gemeint, da aus liturgischer Sicht der Abend als Beginn des Folgetages zu zählen ist. Das Allerheiligenfest, das sich von Rom aus verbreitete, wurde ursprünglich am 13. Mai gefeiert, das Datum wurde von Papst Gregor III. und endgültig von Gregor IV. auf den 1. November verlegt.
ich find die Idee eigentlich net schlecht,aber vom Sinn her wäre es so,als ob wir zum Totensonntag alle im Skelettkostüm rumlaufen würden...
natürlich ist das Kommerz und von den Geschäften gefördert,aber wenn die Lütten ihren Spass dabei haben,warum nicht.wir waren doch alle mal klein.und es kann doch jeder entscheiden ob er da mitmacht,oder nicht.ich für mein Teil geb den Kleinen Süsses und meine Frau und mein kleiner Sohn mögen es unheimliche Kürbisse und ähnliche Sachen vor der Tür aufzuhängen


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so,nochmal zur Herkunft...wiki sagtas Wort „Halloween“, in älterer Schreibweise „Hallowe’en“, ist eine Kontraktion des Wortes „All Hallows’ Even“ (Allerheiligenabend). Wie auch bei Heiligabend ist der Vorabend des Festtages gemeint, da aus liturgischer Sicht der Abend als Beginn des Folgetages zu zählen ist. Das Allerheiligenfest, das sich von Rom aus verbreitete, wurde ursprünglich am 13. Mai gefeiert, das Datum wurde von Papst Gregor III. und endgültig von Gregor IV. auf den 1. November verlegt.
> ich find die Idee eigentlich net schlecht,aber vom Sinn her wäre es so,als ob wir zum Totensonntag alle im Skelettkostüm rumlaufen würden...
> natürlich ist das Kommerz und von den Geschäften gefördert,aber wenn die Lütten ihren Spass dabei haben,warum nicht.wir waren doch alle mal klein.und es kann doch jeder entscheiden ob er da mitmacht,oder nicht.ich für mein Teil geb den Kleinen Süsses und meine Frau und mein kleiner Sohn mögen es unheimliche Kürbisse und ähnliche Sachen vor der Tür aufzuhängen




http://wikipedia.de/


----------



## ♦Sturmkrähe♦ (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag Halloween, besonders da ich heute Gebu habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bis auf den Fakt, dass ich früher ab und an ne Halloween-Gebu-Party geschmissen habe, und dass ich es liebe die schön trashigen Horrorfilme im Fern zu schauen, ist mir das Fest an sich eher egal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (31. Oktober 2008)

Filme gucken, saufen, Kinder erschrecken, Tote erwecken,...
Ein Tag wie jeder andere...


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Filme gucken, saufen, Kinder erschrecken, Tote erwecken,...
> Ein Tag wie jeder andere...




LOL du hast dir ein platz in meiner sig verdient xD


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

fuck doppelpost


----------



## iggeblackmoore (31. Oktober 2008)

Kommerz-Fest!
Aber heißt ja nicht, dass es schlimm ist, ein Grund zum Feier ist immer besser als keinen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (31. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich ist das ein Kommerzfest, aber das ist ja nicht unbedingt negativ. Es wird ja niemand gezwungen etwas für Halloween zu kaufen und auch nicht die Tür zu öffnen wenn jemand klingelt. Ein kleiner Beitrag zur Wirtschaft ist ja auch nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## °Rapante° (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds eigentlich ganz cool,

wegen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfZ-byfrqm4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwyvcpL6ziA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0thH3qnHTbI

lfg Rapante *grusel*


----------



## Rappi (31. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir hat bislang noch niemand geklingelt. Bei euch schon?


----------



## Rhokan (31. Oktober 2008)

> Bei mir hat bislang noch niemand geklingelt. Bei euch schon?



Ja.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Filme gucken, saufen, Kinder erschrecken, Tote erwecken,...
> Ein Tag wie jeder andere...


jep seh ich auch so


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (1. November 2008)

Wems Spaß macht...Ich mach zwar nicht mit weil ich da keine Lust drauf habe, aber stören tut es mich nicht. 

Aber wenn jetzt gleich ein faules Ei oder son Scheíß an meine Hauswand klatsch, dann garantiere ich für nichts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rondar (1. November 2008)

Also mit dem Fest Helloween selbst habe ich wenig so am Hut.
Bei mir ist das einzige das ich genau auf Helloween Geburstag habe wobei 
ich es mir ausuchen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weil man bei meiner Geburtsurkunde den 30.10 eingetragen hat.
Na ja aber zum Fest selber ich das wird mehr und mehr zu einem 
Kommerzfest.Wobei das sich ja hier noch weit zurückhält wenn man dagegen
in den USA so sieht.Nun ja die haben ja auch kein Fasching so wie wir das leben
die dann halt etwas mehr an HW aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sollen sie mal ruhig wenn es den Spass macht.
Und zu den Kindern ihr tut ja so als wenn ihr noch nie Kinder gewesen seit.
Was meint ihr wenn die Jetzt Alten Leute bei euch damals zum Sankt Nikolaus zug
gesagt haben würden die verdammten Kinder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also immer daran denken ihr wart auch mal junge stöppsel.


----------



## Minastirit (1. November 2008)

also gestern wars ganz geil war extra nach 11uhr nimmer zuhause also hat auch keiner mehr geläutet XD
und war super grund mal wieder volllaufen zu lassen. (die x fach gratis drinks Oo ..) war sogar billiger als sonst. 

nunja bei denen die  vor 11 geläutet haben einfach nid aufmachen. denn ich hatte nidma süsses zuhause ;P und pizza war meine (mein schatzzz ...)
aber alles in allem wars echt gelungens fest.
besonders weil sich viele frauen verkeidet haben (ja im positiven sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tupac 2 (1. November 2008)

Schön für dich ich war zuhause ^^ es hat Geklingelt XD 

beim 1ersten mal tür auf VERBISST EUCH tür zu ^^XD



bei 2 mal dass Gleiche bei 3mal sehr Genervt  weil ich gerade GTA IV gespielt hab -_-^^ steh ich wieder auf und da stehen so mini Gangsters vor der tür und sagen "süßes oder sonst gibt es par auf die fresse" LOL

k ich so "wart mom ich hol mein ak-47 Und Zeig euch was ein gängster ist" ich zum pc sound ak-47 Gesucht XD boxen laut und dan LOSSSS bam bam bam alls ich wieder zur Tür kahme waren sie weg. XD

dann hab ich einen Zehntel vor der Tür gemacht "wehr noch einmal Klingelt  den töte ich" 

Und dann hat ich ruhe für den rest des Abends XD


jaja und konnte mich in Ruhe GTA IV .................


----------



## Minastirit (1. November 2008)

so gehts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wollten zuerst nass machen aber aufgrund des schneeeeeee <-- jaaa wir haben schneee^^
in der scwheiz dachten wa ne das is zu hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst werden die noch krank und wir sind schuld.
darum ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab ja das glück das ich einfach batterrie aus dem ring teil nehmen kann dann leutets gar nimmer ;P


----------



## Tupac 2 (1. November 2008)

Ja aber ja ich Fast noch lustig XD ob wohl es mich Genervt hat XD


----------



## Rappi (1. November 2008)

D'oh, gestern hat niemand geklingelt. Letztes Jahr waren es noch knapp 10 Kindergruppen...


----------



## Gored (1. November 2008)

wie zu jedes fest mit einem religiösem hintergrund lehne ich hw eigentlich auch ab, aber wie weiter oben schon jemand geschrieben hat gab es halt in den bars,pubs und clubs tierisch viele freigetränke und mann konnte sich mega günstig mega zulaufen lassen , das war schon witzig ...


----------



## Lurock (1. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> beim 1ersten mal tür auf VERBISST EUCH tür zu ^^XD
> bei 2 mal dass Gleiche bei 3mal sehr Genervt  weil ich gerade GTA IV gespielt hab -_-^^ steh ich wieder auf und da stehen so mini Gangsters vor der tür und sagen "süßes oder sonst gibt es par auf die fresse" LOL
> k ich so "wart mom ich hol mein ak-47 Und Zeig euch was ein gängster ist" ich zum pc sound ak-47 Gesucht XD boxen laut und dan LOSSSS bam bam bam alls ich wieder zur Tür kahme waren sie weg. XD
> dann hab ich einen Zehntel vor der Tür gemacht "wehr noch einmal Klingelt  den töte ich"


Das ist der größte Scheiß, den ich je gelesen habe.
Und wer es nötig hat, kleinen Kindern "Verpisst euch!" an die Stirn zu knallen,
der hat solange eins auf sein bescheuertes Maul zu kriegen, dass
er nie mehr einen vollständigen Satz sagen kann.


----------



## Tupac 2 (1. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das ist der größte Scheiß, den ich je gelesen habe.
> Und wer es nötig hat, kleinen Kindern "Verpisst euch!" an die Stirn zu knallen,
> der hat solange eins auf sein bescheuertes Maul zu kriegen, dass
> er nie mehr einen vollständigen Satz sagen kann.





Gut und bist wohl der der sich traut ? kann dir gerne meine Adress PM ich warte Dan auf dich


----------



## Premutos (1. November 2008)

Halloween find ich eigentlich ganz nett.. mich stört nur, dass es überall heisst, wir hätten das von den Amis abgeguckt.. ist nämlich genau andersrum^^
Wer mal n bissl in Geschichtsbücher guckt wird feststellen, dass es das bei uns viel früher als in Amiland gab und damals, zur Zeit der alten Germanen und Kelten noch Samhain hieß...


----------



## Rappi (1. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Gut und bist wohl der der sich traut ? kann dir gerne meine Adress PM ich warte Dan auf dich



Tut mir leid, aber damit hast du dich sowas von lächerlich gemacht. Er hat seine Meinung gesagt, nicht dass ER derjenige sein will, der dich zurechtweisen will, sondern dass du es verdienen würdest.


----------



## Tristam (1. November 2008)

Halloween...Wie ich es hasse! Das ist absolut nicht mein Fall. Vor allem da die Dreistigkeit bei einigen immer Überhand gewinnt. So wollte gestern eine Gruppe Jugendlicher nicht etwa Süßigkeiten, sondern verlangten rotzfrech Geld. Ich meine wenn kleine Kinder ihren Spaß daran haben Nascherein zu sammeln...okay. Aber das is dann auch schon das Maximum. Ich bin jetzt keiner der den klingelnden Kindern alte Kartoffelschalen oder eine schöne Prise Salz in die Beutel tut. Aber dennoch find ich Halloween schrecklich.


----------



## Illuminatos (1. November 2008)

Das ist doch wieder nur ein Versuch uns noch mehr Geld abzuzocken. Ich würde es meinen Kindern zwar nciht verbieten, wenn es ihnen Spaß macht, aber mir meinen Teil denken. Genau wie Silvester: Feiern tue ich natürlich auch ausgelassen, aber mit den überteuerten Knallern... Dann geh ich lieber auf die Straße und verbrenne nen 50er Schein. dann bin ich sogar noch der Mittelpunkt aller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (2. November 2008)

Ich kann diesen "omg scheiß Kommerz blablabla"-Kram echt nich mehr hören. Ich persönlich finde Halloween 'ne lustige Sache. Ich feier es zwar nich so krass wie andere aber ich geh gern auf Halloweenpartys und man kann es auch feiern ohne viel Geld auszugeben. Das gleiche gilt auch bei Silvester. Ich finde es ist einfach ne schöne Tradition und einmal im Jahr ist sowas doch cool. Wenns nach manchen Leuten gehen würde, dürfte man ja garkeine Sachen wie Silvester, Weihnachten oder Karneval feiern. Vorallem wir in Deutschland können es uns ja wohl mal leisten bisschen zu feiern und diese ganze trübe Stimmung die sonst immer herrscht beiseite zu legen.


----------



## Templer2k (2. November 2008)

Ja ich mag halloween auch Komerz hin oder her, wir hatten gestern en super Party, mit geiler Deko usw. sagen wir mal so es wird ja keiner gezwungen mitzumache ^^


----------



## David (2. November 2008)

Ich finds ganz cool. Warst du schon mal in den Staaten zu Halloween?


----------



## Anduris (2. November 2008)

Solange ich nicht von kleinen ,,Monstern" belästigt werde, stört es mich nicht. 
Ach ja, als ich vorgestern Abend WoW spielte, klingelte es an meiner Tür. Ich schaue durch den Spion und was seh ich? 2 kleine Kiddys die sich als iwas monstriges verkleidet hatten. Ich lachte erst innerlich und guckte sie an. (durch den Spion) Dachte, omg so geil was machen die da usw. XD war so hammer. Dann klopfte ich von innen an der Tür und die erschreckten sich voll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach hammer. Dann hab ich erst bemerkt , dass Halloween war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (2. November 2008)

Eine Freundin, n Kumpel und ich wurden gestern auf dem Weg zu einer Halloween-Party geblitzt. Ich denke wir kommen mit unseren Kostümen in die Hall of Fame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

